# Can laptop be run without graphic card?



## mrinmoy (Jul 24, 2012)

My 3 year old dell studio 1555 is dead for some days. I have contacted dell service center, they told me that the graphics card (ati hd radeon 4570) is dead and I have to replace the motherboard by spending 15k. Instead I think buying a new laptop is better. I am planning to buy a new laptop.

But one question is that, can the graphic card be disabled? So that the laptop can run with the in built intel graphics?

At the moment only the power button light is on, nothing in the display. But if I kept the power button on then some time letter the laptop became worm as it would if it was working perfectly.


----------



## RCuber (Jul 24, 2012)

No you cannot disable it. but you can check your laptop by connecting a monitor to the VGA port. 

no point in replacing motherboard if it costs 15K. add some money and buy a new lappy.. 

Just my opinion.

EDIT: if the GFX is dead then you will not get any display on the external monitor. also try and give your laptop to a different 3rd party service center and check their response also.


----------



## ico (Jul 25, 2012)

what processor did the laptop have?

Write the exact processor name. Example, Core i3-350M.

Try connecting a monitor to your laptop btw. I don't really think your laptop's discrete GPU is dead.


----------



## mrinmoy (Jul 25, 2012)

processor is core 2 duo T6500, i have tried connecting my lcd tv via hdmi. The tv shows no signal. 

also there is a test of dell to check if the lcd panel is perfect by pressing the 'D' button while pressing the power button. That shows basic colours on the lcd. i.e the display is working perfectly.


----------



## RCuber (Jul 25, 2012)

get it check from another service center.. looks like they tried to rip you off..


----------



## ico (Jul 25, 2012)

mrinmoy said:


> processor is core 2 duo T6500, i have tried connecting my lcd tv via hdmi. The tv shows no signal.


Core 2 Duo T6500 does NOT have integrated graphics. So, you can conclude that the only graphic card your laptop has is 'discrete'.


----------



## reniarahim1 (Jul 25, 2012)

i guess the graphics card is soldered on to the motherboard and you may need to replace the entire board. but get it checked once with any 3rd party service center.


----------



## mrintech (Jul 25, 2012)

Dell India CC Executives have mastered the art of ripping off people/customers 

Ask them, is it possible to get Complete Cover | Dell India for your laptop?


----------



## RCuber (Jul 25, 2012)

mrintech said:


> Dell India CC Executives have mastered the art of ripping off people/customers
> 
> Ask them, is it possible to get Complete Cover | Dell India for your laptop?



isn't this applicable only for laptops under warranty? also his laptop is currently not functioning .. wonder if he will be able to get this covered.


----------



## mrinmoy (Jul 25, 2012)

I have showed it to a 3rd party cc. www.rsesolutions.com/

they are telling that the north bridge of the amd is gone(I dont know what it is) and I have to replace it by spending 4k. They will give 3months warrenty. What should I do? Are they reliable?


----------



## reniarahim1 (Jul 25, 2012)

yes..even my friends laptop had the same issue and dell customer care asked to replace the mb. he took the laptop to a service center and they replaced the nvidia chip for about 3k and now its working fine. i think your graphic chipset has gone bad.


----------



## mrinmoy (Jul 25, 2012)

@Mrintech,
They told me that by spending 15k they will give me 1year accidental warrenty(which is actually complete cover) and replace the motherboard, i.e. the price includes price of motherboard and price of 1year accidental warrenty.


----------



## mrintech (Jul 25, 2012)

mrinmoy said:


> @Mrintech,
> They told me that by spending 15k they will give me 1year accidental warrenty(which is actually complete cover) and replace the motherboard, i.e. the price includes price of motherboard and price of 1year accidental warrenty.



I will personally suggest you to get this option i.e. Mobo Replacement + 1 Year Accidental Warranty/Complete Cover for 15K 

The graphics card can be replaced at a lower cost from some local store, but if anything goes wrong in future, then Dell will refrain from even touching your laptop 

BTW my name is Mrinmay 



RCuber said:


> isn't this applicable only for laptops under warranty? also his laptop is currently not functioning .. wonder if he will be able to get this covered.



Throw some bucks and everything gets covered  even damaged dell laptops


----------



## mrinmoy (Jul 25, 2012)

mrintech said:


> BTW my name is Mrinmay




I guessed it. Only the differance of 'a' 'o'


----------



## reniarahim1 (Jul 25, 2012)

There is no point spending 15k for the old laptop. Give it a try to replace the faulty graphics chip.


----------



## mrinmoy (Jul 25, 2012)

reniarahim1 said:


> There is no point spending 15k for the old laptop. Give it a try to replace the faulty graphics chip.



thats what I am also thinking noy. Will give it a try.


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 25, 2012)

ico said:


> Core 2 Duo T6500 does NOT have integrated graphics. So, you can conclude that the only graphic card your laptop has is 'discrete'.



But doesn't laptop have northbridge. In PC it is like Processor <--- NB (GPU is connected to this) <--- SB. So if GPU is dead, kick it away and NB should provide intel graphics. Or am i missing something?



mrinmoy said:


> I have showed it to a 3rd party cc. RS e Solutions
> 
> they are telling that the north bridge of the amd is gone(I dont know what it is) and I have to replace it by spending 4k. They will give 3months warrenty. What should I do? Are they reliable?



NB of the GPU !!! I hope they know what they are saying.



mrinmoy said:


> @Mrintech,
> They told me that by spending 15k they will give me 1year accidental warrenty(which is actually complete cover) and replace the motherboard, i.e. the price includes price of motherboard and price of 1year accidental warrenty.



so in short, 12k (Assuming the new GPU cost 3k) for 1yr accidental cover. Smart way to rip off customers.


----------



## mrinmoy (Jul 26, 2012)

^
Thats why I think buying a new laptop is better idea. But the old laptop has everything ok except the GPU(I think). So I was thinking that if it could be repaired by spending small amount, then there will be a extra running system as backup.


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 26, 2012)

give it for repair and then decide what you want to do with it. Either use it or if you can find a buyer, sell it.


----------



## mrinmoy (Jul 26, 2012)

If I sell, then the buyer will kill me if got a chance(Because I am sure it will be dead again).


----------



## mrinmoy (Aug 5, 2012)

Mods you can close this thread


----------

